
Ask HN: What's the best Bitcoin exchange/wallet out there? - pattle
I&#x27;m looking to purchase some Bitcoin but I don&#x27;t have much idea about the best place to buy them.  I&#x27;ve had a look at Coinbase but they seems to have so many negative reviews.  Can anyone make any recommendations?  I&#x27;m UK based if that makes a difference.
======
starshadowx2
For wallets I really like using blockchain.info

\- [https://blockchain.info/wallet](https://blockchain.info/wallet)

It's free, well designed, secure (encrypted, two factor authentication), and
there are mobile apps to access it anywhere. Check out the How it Works and
the FAQ:

\- [https://blockchain.info/wallet/how-it-
works](https://blockchain.info/wallet/how-it-works)

\- [https://blockchain.info/wallet/wallet-
faq](https://blockchain.info/wallet/wallet-faq)

For UK exchanges I'm not sure, maybe also check /r/bitcoin
([https://www.reddit.com/r/bitcoin](https://www.reddit.com/r/bitcoin)) and the
Bitcoin Wiki
([https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Trade#Currency_exchanges](https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Trade#Currency_exchanges)).

------
out_of_protocol
Unfortunately, [https://blockchain.info/](https://blockchain.info/) is bad
idea for anything last year or so - under any non-zero level of [bitcon
network] load it tends to show wrong values and stuff. Also, using hosted
solutions for own wallet is not that great idea as you could think it is -
site owner could ban your account, inject evil javascript etc.
[https://electrum.org/](https://electrum.org/) is descent choice as a wallet.
MultiBit HD ([https://multibit.org/](https://multibit.org/)) is possible
alternative (not reached 1.0 so far)

------
27182818284
[https://localbitcoins.com/](https://localbitcoins.com/)

I've personally not had problems with
[https://www.coinbase.com/](https://www.coinbase.com/) thus far. I'm not a
power user though, either.

------
jordsmi
Coinbase is good to get the bitcoins, I wouldn't use them as my wallet. I've
heard bad stories of them closing accounts due to bitcoins being used
somewhere that they do not approve of.

I use electrum on my own machine as my wallet

------
bobbba
I have used coinbase for about a year now and am very satisfied with the
service, security and new enhancements they have added.

------
womitt
I've used mrcoin.eu a few times recently, all were pretty good experiences

------
subliminalzen
If you can, purchase from a Bitcoin ATM or using LocalBitcoins.com. Coinbase
can be heavy-handed at times, but it's better than Circle by a country mile.

